# Eura Mobil Terrestra 560



## HODDAMADOD (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi All

I have been saving up for a small LHD A Class to tour around Europe.
Just the two of us!
I want to keep under 3500kgs and under 6 meters!
I keep getting drawn to a Eura Mobil Terrestra 560.
Has anyone got any experience of them?

Kind Regards
H


----------



## Petlyn (Feb 6, 2010)

*Terrestra 560 / Alteo 159*

Hi there - we have owned a Chausson Alteo 159 (same vehicle as manufactured by Euramobil) since 2009 and have been extremely happy with it. It performs well, quiet, comfortable and with more than acceptable performance (25 mpg / 70 mph). It is a great camper for two people, plenty of living, cooking and storage space but in a small package. Good insulation levels with double floor storage etc. We are now selling only because we need to buy something larger in which to live and use as an office during a self-build.


----------



## Kumasi (Sep 8, 2009)

*Terrestra*

Although not the same vehicle we have owned a 690hb for three years. Had no problems at all and the build quality is second to none.


----------

